# I reimagined the theme to GAME OF THRONES - used an old voice memo tape recorder!



## dciurlizza (Apr 22, 2019)

I've been playing with different recording techniques!

Especially looking at the "Bedroom Pop" genre, which tends to use very rough, raw, and imperfect sounds in their productions.

I also knew I wanted to get a Game of Thrones-themed track out at some point before the show was over.

So I used the Bedroom Pop techniques/equipment I was playing with to reimagine the theme into something that was rough around the edges, but still somewhat fit the world it lives in.

WHAT I USED:

*Vox and Guitar* - To record these, I used an old handheld tape recorder I found at my grandparent's house after they passed away a while back. I feel like I remember using it as a kid to record some silly jokes or some music or something - even before I ever considered composing or doing anything musical.

*Strings* - Recorded live and individually by the same player (my teammate, Joni Fuller) in a small room with two mics (close and room mics).

*Pianos* - Spitfire's Soft Piano, ArtVista's Malmsjö (first time taking it out for a spin), and RAW Piano.

*Atmospheric Ruffles (in the beginning) *- These go throughout the track and are really just an "atmospheric" track, kinda like if you were to put a "vinyl" SFX on a track that you wanted to sound old. I made it by rubbing my jacket sleeves against each other. Thought it gave it an interesting sound.

*Choirs* - I think this is my first time using 8dio's Lacrimosa and I'm lovin' it. Also used Performance Samples' Oceania for one of the main lines.

*Synths* - These go throughout. I made a bunch on Zebra and did further processing with Soundtoys. One of the high frequency synths has Soundtoys' Crystallizer on it - gives it a perpetual shine and energy on the latter part of this track. You start to hear it at around 2:15.

Down to talk more about the process and what else was involved. Especially excited by the first 2/3 of this track since that's where a lot of the initial experimentation happened.

Thanks!!


----------



## Nesciochamp (Apr 25, 2019)

Love it! 
The use of samples/instrumentation as well as your take on this well-known theme. 
It takes a bit of patience to get to the exciting part, but the pay-off is really there

Cheers


----------



## dciurlizza (Apr 28, 2019)

Nesciochamp said:


> Love it!
> The use of samples/instrumentation as well as your take on this well-known theme.
> It takes a bit of patience to get to the exciting part, but the pay-off is really there
> 
> Cheers



Wow, thanks a ton, Roy! Glad you enjoyed it enough to take the time to comment. Glad the pay-off is there too—was hoping it was something that'd be worth sticking with til the end!


----------



## kleotessard (Apr 28, 2019)

With your version, I could love the series. I'm not a fan of Game Of Throne but I think I'm definitely a fan of your song. I really like it!


----------



## dciurlizza (Apr 29, 2019)

kleotessard said:


> With your version, I could love the series. I'm not a fan of Game Of Throne but I think I'm definitely a fan of your song. I really like it!



Merci Kami!! Awesome to read that from you!


----------



## ka00 (Apr 29, 2019)

Really cool. Haven’t heard the original but I love the vibe of this. Great breathy vocals and piano. 

Given how many fans this show has, if you upload it to YouTube and tag it properly I’m sure it’ll get a zillion plays. But you probably know that already as you are a savvy marketing dude from what I recall.


----------



## rudi (Apr 30, 2019)

I love the broody mood, the textures, the sound choice, and the build-up!


----------



## DGravel (May 1, 2019)

Very nice! Liked the atmosphere and the sound, especially the build up. Great job! 
You may want to listen my take on a GOT inspired theme. Quite different take on that great soundtrack.


----------



## rlundv (May 2, 2019)

dciurlizza said:


> I've been playing with different recording techniques!
> 
> Especially looking at the "Bedroom Pop" genre, which tends to use very rough, raw, and imperfect sounds in their productions.
> 
> ...



Stunning! Really enjoyed this piece. Would love a breakdown, walkthrough etc.


----------



## Loïc D (May 5, 2019)

Love it ! Very smart recording, arranging and techniques.

The end has a taste of "1492, The Conquest Of Westeros"


----------



## EspenH (May 5, 2019)

That was amazing! I'm just about to start watching the new season, that got me super hyped!
Love the instrumentation


----------



## artomatic (May 5, 2019)

Love the interpretation and the techniques used to achieve this gorgeous track!


----------



## dciurlizza (May 8, 2019)

ka00 said:


> Really cool. Haven’t heard the original but I love the vibe of this. Great breathy vocals and piano.
> 
> Given how many fans this show has, if you upload it to YouTube and tag it properly I’m sure it’ll get a zillion plays. But you probably know that already as you are a savvy marketing dude from what I recall.



Haha I did that very thing, but it hasn't landed yet. But the subscribers dig it, so I'm happy!

Happy to know you liked the vibe... felt like it was _just_ outside of the world it was supposed to live in.



rudi said:


> I love the broody mood, the textures, the sound choice, and the build-up!



Thanks! Glad the broodiness came through. Texture was something I was playing with a lot too. Been focusing on that idea more and more.


----------



## dciurlizza (May 8, 2019)

DGravel said:


> Very nice! Liked the atmosphere and the sound, especially the build up. Great job!
> You may want to listen my take on a GOT inspired theme. Quite different take on that great soundtrack.




Whoa, great energy on this, Denis! I thought it was interesting how you kept the entire vibe within the world and themes, but ventured off into new ideas and melodies. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## dciurlizza (May 8, 2019)

beyd770 said:


> Stunning! Really enjoyed this piece. Would love a breakdown, walkthrough etc.



Thanks! That's kind of you to ask. I just whipped this up for ya:



Hope it's fun and interesting for you!

And lastly, I added a timeline for you on the YouTube description (so you can skim through the main points), but here it is in case you want to watch on here:

*HIGHLIGHTED TIMELINE*

*0:35* - Atmos sounds are just my jacket sleeves rubbing against each other.
*2:00* - What the piano does
*2:47* - What pianos I used (and a synth that supported those pianos)
*3:39* - Tangerine Dream-type synth sounds
*4:12* - Explaining involvement with sample library, Output, and how that's connected with the sounds I make.
*4:45* - Vocals and what they do
*5:43* - Booms from audio imperia added weight to the track
*6:22* - White noise risers
*6:55* - Acoustic guitars tracked with a tape recorder
*7:21* - Some of this track has an interesting 90's music vibe to it. I thought it was cool that it could fit in this vibe.
*7:45* - The power of the Lacrimosa choirs adds some meat and heft to this track. I changed the syllables every few minutes
*8:20* - Incoherent and non-essential yelling into the microphone
*8:38* - Oceania accents the main theme
*9:05* - A synth I made on zebra became an essential part of the atmospheric effects. Especially because it has a bunch of high end frequencies that filled the air.
*10:04* - Live trumpet (which I can't actually play) adds more atmospheric vibes.
*10:42* - I incorporated a "Drag Bass," which pop music uses, to give this a minimal bass sound. Just continuing to fill the frequencies.
*11:20* - "Rubberband" Zebra patch that I made really adds some crunch to a track, just like the rippiness of a brass instrument might add if you were playing it loud enough.
*12:18* - Synthesizer that supports the main theme that the violins play.
*12:50* - Live strings played by Joni Fuller.
*13:50* - Live strings with no FX applied.
*14:25* - Live strings in context with FX applied.
*14:57* - Female-sounding vocals combined with male-sounding vocals give the track a haunting vibe.
*15:41* - Added organ to give it some beefy airiness.
*16:20* - Haunting vocals to end this thing.
*16:31* - Trying to find earlier versions of this track to see how it evolved.


----------



## borisb2 (May 8, 2019)

love it! the B-theme in your version (especially past 2.29) shines almost more as in the rushed original version

funny side note:
I worked on game of thrones for the last 8 months (not music department but vfx though) .. nice to hear this refreshing version


----------



## DGravel (May 8, 2019)

dciurlizza said:


> Thanks! That's kind of you to ask. I just whipped this up for ya:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Very informative and interesting. I love what you did with the voices and mix with Oceania and Lacrimosa. What a powerful combination!  The violins part was also particularly great. Awesome stuff! Thank you for taking the time to share.


----------



## dciurlizza (May 9, 2019)

LowweeK said:


> Love it ! Very smart recording, arranging and techniques.
> 
> The end has a taste of "1492, The Conquest Of Westeros"



Thanks, glad you thought so!



EspenH said:


> That was amazing! I'm just about to start watching the new season, that got me super hyped!
> Love the instrumentation



Enjoy! Happy you dig the instrumentation - def wanted things to be just a little different from the original.



artomatic said:


> Love the interpretation and the techniques used to achieve this gorgeous track!



Very much appreciate that!


----------



## dciurlizza (May 9, 2019)

borisb2 said:


> love it! the B-theme in your version (especially past 2.29) shines almost more as in the rushed original version
> 
> funny side note:
> I worked on game of thrones for the last 8 months (not music department but vfx though) .. nice to hear this refreshing version



Wow, thanks Boris!! I thought it'd be interesting to do something more minimal, and that kinda manifested into "slower" in this case.

Love your side note, btw! You're a wonderful composer _and_ VFX artist! Just finished listening to Saruman is coming and very much enjoyed the ideas - particularly that intro... feels _really_ good! The other favorite is "Another way!" So beautiful.


----------



## dciurlizza (May 9, 2019)

DGravel said:


> Very informative and interesting. I love what you did with the voices and mix with Oceania and Lacrimosa. What a powerful combination! The violins part was also particularly great. Awesome stuff! Thank you for taking the time to share.



I appreciate you sticking around and/or skimming through it that far! Glad you enjoyed the walkthrough, and thanks for taking the time to leave kind words!!


----------



## rlundv (May 9, 2019)

dciurlizza said:


> Thanks! That's kind of you to ask. I just whipped this up for ya:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Omg, what an answer! Thank you sooo much! Gonna study the heck out of this thing.


----------



## dciurlizza (May 10, 2019)

beyd770 said:


> Omg, what an answer! Thank you sooo much! Gonna study the heck out of this thing.



Hahaha that makes me happy. Hope it's useful or, at the very least, entertaining!


----------

